
Show HN: I put Paul Graham essays in audio format on Spotify with Amazon Polly - rogereur
https://open.spotify.com/episode/0qkzLtUAF0LIssTcjAkhiU?si=J9uCLZ4dSdW4YKzLKHSMWg
======
rogereur
I wanted to hear Pg while commuting to work on my startup but alternatives
were just YT premium.

Would you like to see more essays? Tell me which ones

~~~
qnsi
did you get his permission though?

~~~
rogereur
No, do you think is wrong? Why?

I thought even PG would appreciate increasing the reach and convenience of his
public content

~~~
qnsi
I am not sure, I am not a lawyer but I think he has a copyright to his blog
and you might be violating it, but it's just my intuition.

Maybe ask him on Twitter?
[https://twitter.com/paulg](https://twitter.com/paulg)

